# [KERNEL] rimuovere installazione kernel gentoo

## MonsterMord

Premessa: per il momento uso il kernel 2.6.X ufficiale che ho piano piano adattato alle mie macchine. Quando ci sarà il ramo 2.6.X uffciale gentoo... ci penserò.

Ora, tutte le volte che faccio un update gentoo mi vuole scaricare i sorgenti del kenrnel che non uso:

```
emerge -uUpv world

...

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r4  -build  31,488 kB

...
```

Questo mi da fastidio perchè mi devo scaricare 31Mb, ne occupo 6 volte tanto sul disco e non me ne faccio nulla.

Come faccio ad informare gentoo che non mi deve scaricare i sorgenti del kernel?

----------

## solka

Se per ramo ufficiale gentoo intendi il Kernel con le patch di Gentoo, bhè esiste già...sono i gentoo-dev-sources...

Per il tuo problema, hai provato a lanciare

```

emerge -C gentoo-sources

```

Se ti fa scaricare dei nuovi sorgenti è perchè hai una versione precedente di quel pacchetto...

Ciao

----------

## xchris

 *solka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti fa scaricare dei nuovi sorgenti è perchè hai una versione precedente di quel pacchetto...
> 
> Ciao

 

uhmm

e perche' indica che e' N (new)?

mi sa di dipendenza...

per la cronaca ho lo stesso pb ma per pigrizia (e poco tempo) non mi sono messo ad indagare  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

per ragioni che non vi sto a spiegare   :Evil or Very Mad:  il mio world file e' andato a zero.

appena riemerso development-sources il vecchio kernel non ha + rotto le scatole  :Smile: 

prova a vedere se hai un problema del genere.

ciao 

P.S.:come azzerare il world file.... fare un backup su hd ext quando non e' montato... arrivare al 100% su / e avere un bel cron al 9:00 per un emerge sync... grrrrr

----------

## solka

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhmm
> 
> e perche' indica che e' N (new)?
> ...

 

Perchè gli ebuild dei sorgenti dei kernel come ad esempio di gcc utilizzano slot diversi.

----------

## xchris

nel caso in cui avesse avuto un kernel della serie gentoo-sources vecchio non ci sarebbe stata la N ma la U.

io ipotizzo la mancanza di un kernel nel worldfile.

ciao

----------

## solka

No assolutamente.

Proprio perchè i vari ebuild utilizzano degli slot diversi non è presente la U, ma la N.

Io stesso ho fatto la prova del nove, eseguire l'emerge di un vecchio sorgente gentoo-sources e poi dare emerge -p gentoo-sources.

Cmq si vede anche dall'ebuild, infatti:

settaggio slot degli ebuild dei kernel

```
OKV="`echo ${PV}|sed -e 's:^\([0-9]\+\.[0-9]\+\.[0-9]\+\).*:\1:'`"

EXTRAVERSION="-${PN/-*/}"

[ ! "${PR}" == "r0" ] && EXTRAVERSION="${EXTRAVERSION}-${PR}"

KV="${OKV}${EXTRAVERSION}"

<cut>

SLOT="${KV}"

```

Invece di un programma normale come gaim

```
cat gaim-0.75-r10.ebuild | grep SLOT

SLOT="0"

cat gaim-0.77.ebuild | grep SLOT

SLOT="0"
```

Dalla guida alle ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> Portage supporta le varie versioni dello stesso pacchetto installato. Se volete, avendo installati sia GCC 2.95 che GCC 3.2, potete specificare lo SLOT in ogni ebuild. Qui possiamo settare lo SLOT di GCC 2.95 a 2 mentre possiamo settare lo SLOT di GCC 3.2 a 3.
> 
> Note: Usando 0 come valore di SLOT significa che quel pacchetto ha 1 solo SLOT da settare (in altre parole, quel pacchetto non è SLOTable).
> 
> 

 

Ciao!

----------

## xchris

ho controllato pure io  :Smile: 

/me che ha detto la ca??ata del 1 una di notte  :Smile: 

grazie per il chiarimento  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## solka

Figurati  :Very Happy: 

Cmq per rigenerare il world file basta che lanci

```

regenworld

```

----------

## xchris

 *solka wrote:*   

> Figurati 
> 
> Cmq per rigenerare il world file basta che lanci
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bhe.. avevo il backup  :Very Happy:  (visto che mi era costato il casino vario)

ciao

----------

## xchris

a proposito....

ho provato anche regenworld (mai usato per fortuna) ma ricreando il world file mi ha tirato su il mondo (non e' una battuta  :Smile:  )

facendo un emerge -Dup world vuole riemergermi vecchi cadevari che ho rimosso molto tempo fa (solo con SLOT 0)

o mi sfugge qc o non e' del tutto affidabile.

Non e' un problema perche' cmq il mio bel world file e' salvo  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## solka

Da quel che ho capito scorrendo un attimino il codice di regenworld, anche se non me ne intendo di python, sembra che regenworld tragga i nomi dei pacchetti installati dal log di emerge...o hai l'emerge.log un po' sballato oppure non è molto affidabile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

controllero' in modo un po' piu' approfondito.. ma a occhio fa qualche pasticcio. (ad xfce l'ho rimosso 2 mesi fa... mah..)

ciauz

----------

## HunterD

Scusate ma anche io ho il problema dell'emerge gentoo-sources , ma alla fine non ho capito come risolverlo   :Question:   , anche io ho la flag settata a N !  basta quindi un emerge -C  ??

----------

## randomaze

 *HunterD wrote:*   

> Scusate ma anche io ho il problema dell'emerge gentoo-sources , ma alla fine non ho capito come risolverlo    , anche io ho la flag settata a N !  basta quindi un emerge -C  ??

 

Forse, altrimenti potresti fare un inject oppure mettere il kernel 2.4.x che attualmente hai installato in /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## solka

 *HunterD wrote:*   

> Scusate ma anche io ho il problema dell'emerge gentoo-sources , ma alla fine non ho capito come risolverlo    , anche io ho la flag settata a N !  basta quindi un emerge -C  ??

 

Sì, emerge -C gentoo-sources.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *solka wrote:*   

> Sì, emerge -C gentoo-sources.

 

E se hai piu' versioni e ne vuoi togliere una specifica allora 

```
# emerge -C gentoo-sources-versione
```

----------

## MonsterMord

Niente da fare, anche rimuovendo tutti i pacchetti cerca di installarmelo.

La cosa che non capisco è come mai mi mette sempre una versione nuova e non aggiorna la vecchia.

In /usr/src ho il kernel gentoo-r2 gentoo-r3 e ora ci vuole mettere anche -r4.

Se va avanti di questo passo fra un mese devo comperare un altro disco fisso  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Boh,  proverò a mascherare il pacchetto.

----------

## randomaze

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> La cosa che non capisco è come mai mi mette sempre una versione nuova e non aggiorna la vecchia.
> 
> 

 

Il kernel é un qualcosa di molto particolare e, giustamente, va gestito in modo particolare, infatti tu potresti voler installare (per test) la nuova versione e poi decidere che era meglio la vecchia, ma in quel caso dovresti riscaricarla.... ricompilarla, ma i moduli che hai potrebbero essere incompatibili...

----------

## solka

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In /usr/src ho il kernel gentoo-r2 gentoo-r3 e ora ci vuole mettere anche -r4.
> 
> 

 

È per questo che tenta di aggiornartelo, perchè hai dei vecchi sorgenti...se sicuro di aver rimosso i pacchetti corretti di quel kernel?

----------

## codadilupo

é lo stesso problema che ho avuto io qualche giorno fa.

rova a dare 

```
# emerge -UDpv --tree world
```

 e cerca di capire qual'e' il pacchetto che ti chiede il kenrel.

Io ho scoperto che erano due pacchetti (emu10k1 e acpid) che rompevano le scatole... una volta sommersi quelli (emu10k1 non serve piu', perché é specifico per il ramo 2.4, acpid devo ancora capire come mai abbia queste pretese) non ho piu' avuto problemi.

Altra prova che puoi fare, é un bel # qpkg -I -v gentoo-sources per capire se effettivamente é disinstallato oppure no, se non lo é 

```
# emerege -C gentoo-sources
```

 e daccapo con 

```
# emerge -UDpv --tree world
```

 e 

```
# qkpg -I -v gentoo-sources
```

  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

e per essere sicuro di non avere il mio stesso problema:

```

grep kernel /var/cache/edb/world

```

per la cronaca... regenworld non ha fatto idiozie  :Very Happy: 

Ero io che ero in avaria ieri notte!  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## MonsterMord

```

# grep kernel /var/cache/edb/world

# emerge -C gentoo-sources

--- Couldn't find gentoo-sources to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

# emerge -UDpv --tree world

...

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r4  -build  31,488 kB

...
```

Se non ricordo male fin dal bootstrap della fase 1-->2 mi scaricò dei sorgenti del kernel, forse addirittura il 2.4.21

L'unica cosa che mi è rimasta da fare è il mascheramento, o no?

Ora vi lascio, mi vado a compilare il 2.6.7  :Wink: 

----------

## MonsterMord

scusate la stupidità, non sono capace nemmeno di leggere l'output di emerge   :Embarassed: 

```

emerge -uUDpvt world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.2

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdebase-3.2.2  +cups +encode +java -ldap +motif +opengl +pam +samba +ssl

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1  +alsa +cups -doc -ipv6 -ldap +ssl

[nomerge      ]    media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.5  +oss

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r4  -build  31,488 kB

```

Va beh, lo maschero e via, giustamente gli alsa hanno bisogno dei sorgenti del kenel. Per kde non saprei che dire   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raffo

scusatemi se sono leggermente ot, ma quando ho fatto emerge world l'altro giorno mi diceva che avrebbe aggiornato anche il kernel (alla vers 2.6.6) ma mi dice ancora che ho installato il 2.6.5...tutto normale??

----------

## gaffiere

come ti dice che hai installato la versione 2.6.5? con quale comando la vedi?

qual'è l'output di 

```
qpkg -I -i kernel che utilizzi(vanilla, gentoo, dev ecc ecc...)
```

probabilmente utilizzi tutt'ora il 2.6.5, con emerge -UD world ti ha scaricato i nuovi sorgenti, i 2.6.6, ma ora stà a te configurare e compilare: non passa automaticamente da una versione all'altra

see ya

----------

## Raffo

 *Quote:*   

> non passa automaticamente da una versione all'altra

 

ah, ok, è questo che volevo sapere......

----------

## Raffo

cmq digitando il comando qpkg -I -i development-sources ho questo output

```
sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.5 *

        Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree [ http://www.kernel.org/ ]

sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6 *

        Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree [ http://www.kernel.org/ ]

```

come capisco che kernel ho?? come installo il 2.6.6 (visto che ho sicuramente installato il 2.6.6)??

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> come capisco che kernel ho??

 

Hai i sorgenti di entrambi. Per capire quello che stai usando:

```
uname -a
```

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  come installo il 2.6.6 (visto che ho sicuramente installato il 2.6.6)??

 

Prima lo devi configurare,  compilare e installare, poi aggiorni lilo/grub e fai il reboot

----------

## MonsterMord

```

# cat /etc/portage/package.mask

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

# emerge -uUDptv world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r15 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r18 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r11 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.26-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)

!!!    (dependency required by "media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.5" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.2

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

Ok Ok mi arrendo,

scarico il sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.25-r4 e poi "unmerge".

Faccio decisamente prima  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Raffo

 *Quote:*   

> Prima lo devi configurare,  compilare e installare, poi aggiorni lilo/grub e fai il reboot

 

In poche parole rifaccio tutto quello che ho fatto quando ho installato...

----------

## gaffiere

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> In poche parole rifaccio tutto quello che ho fatto quando ho installato...

 

esatto, tutto da guida   :Smile: 

solo la parte riguardante il kernel! poi aggiungi il nuovo kernel a lilo e grub: non togliere subito il vecchio, almeno quello sei sicuro che funziona.

see ya

----------

## Raffo

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   In poche parole rifaccio tutto quello che ho fatto quando ho installato... 
> 
> esatto, tutto da guida  
> 
> solo la parte riguardante il kernel! poi aggiungi il nuovo kernel a lilo e grub: non togliere subito il vecchio, almeno quello sei sicuro che funziona.
> ...

 

mi sa che nn rischio... ho paura di fare qualche errore, purtroppo nn sono molto capace a usare grub....

----------

## MonsterMord

Ogni tanto una rilettura dei fondamentali gentoo non sarebbe male:

```
man emerge

...

inject (-i)

              Injecting  a  package  inserts  a  'stub'  for that package so that

              Portage thinks that it is installed.  It is handy if you need, say,

              a binary version of XFree86 for esoteric hardware, or you just like

              to roll your own packages.  You must specify a category and partic-

              ular  version  of  a  package  for  injecting.  For example, emerge

              inject sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19.

...
```

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Perchè quando faccio

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources
```

la directory /usr/src/ non viene svuotata?

----------

## Luca89

perchè probabilmente i vecchi sorgenti contengono al loro interno residui di compilazione che non vengono rimossi automaticamente.

----------

## bandreabis

Ma è cauto cancellarli?

----------

## fbcyborg

Certo! perchè no?

se non li usi, servono solo a occupare spazio inutilmente. E non ne occupano nemmeno poco. Al massimo ti conviene conservare i sorgenti della versione corrente

----------

## bandreabis

 :Wink:  Grazie.

----------

## mamo

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /etc/portage/package.mask
> ...

 

all'interno di package.mask dovevi mettere 

>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-versione-che-hai

cosi' ti lascia la versione che hai installata e maschera le versioni successive

cmq portage prova a installare le versione dei kernel nuovi forse perche' hai nel tuo make.conf 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

